# Inhalt zwischen Tags mit Sax



## miketech (14. Sep 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich arbeite derzeit mit Sax und möchte einen XML Tree parsen. Das klappt auch alles soweit schon ganz gut. Mein Problem ist jedoch nun:

Angenommen ich habe den Inhalt:

<content>Hier mein Inhalt</content>

Wie kann ich das "Hier mein Inhalt" abfragen?

Ich habe das so gelöst, dass meine Klasse von ContentHandler erbt. Dementsprechend habe ich Methoden startElement und endElement. D.h. ich werde über <content> z.B. informiert. Ich habe den Namen des Tags und seine Attribute. Aber was dazwischen steht, kann ich irgendwie nicht abfragen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie das geht?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2005)

characters(char[] ch, int start, int length)
          Receive notification of character data inside an element.


----------



## miketech (14. Sep 2005)

Ah, damit geht das. Danke!

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2005)

kleiner Tipp:

aufpassen damit, bei sehr langem Text wird der callback möglicherweise mehrmals aufgerufen - d.h. das Zeugs kommt in Happen


----------

